# Plowing with a 6" Lift?



## PWRPLS

I have a 2003 F250 with a 6" suspension lift. I was told I wouldn't have any problems putting a plow on it yet the min they look at the tuck I'm told it can't be done. Any ideas?


----------



## Too Stroked

Quite honestly, I think you're going to have a problem there. A plow attaches to your frame - which is now separated from your suspension by another 6 inches. Then there's the distance to mother earth depending on what size tires you're running. Here's the big problem. In order for your plow to push properly, it needs to transfer and distribute loads back through your frame - which as we know is now 6" away from where it was supposed to be when the plow frame was engineered. Probably not gonna happen. I'd also be more than a little concerned about the significantly higher center of gravity. 

That said, could somebody "attach" a plow frame to your truck? Certainly. It just wouldn't work right.


----------



## res201cue

I had a 6' lift on my truck I had to lower the plow mount add bracing and hope for the best. It worked I just didnt like the limited viability thats why I took the lift off. like I said it can be dont but requires a little fabrication and engineering skill.

Good luck


----------



## Tony350

The rule of thumb is when the plow is hooked to the truck the aframe shoulsd be as close level as possible so there is even pressure on the cutting edge. Even more crucial with a V blade. Maybe you could run a little smaller than stock size tires for the winter to help compensate. Or modify the mount so it is lower.


----------



## forbidden

I had a 01F350 with a 4" ProComp suspension lift. I also had a Blizzard 810 on it. All I needed to do was to modify the mount some. I had some metal welded to the bottom of the mounts and new holes bored into it to mount the plows crossmember to. It was a simple solution that worked flawlessly for the 3 years that plow was mounted on my truck. For snow loads, my truck was a diesel and the snow on Vancouver Island at sea level was always heavy and thick.


----------



## nevrnf

It will work fine if you use a western uni mount plow with the ultra mount truck side and a uni to ultra adapter. Just have to flip the brackets upside down on the adapter. You will also need to go to a 285 tire and it is a perfect fit.


----------



## PWRPLS

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the replies. I did find someone that says he can install a 7' 6" 29HD sno-way plow. They say the mounts provided should fit perfectly with no modification to the truck frame. I originally wanted a Blizzard 8600 speedwing, what do you guys think of the sno-way?


----------



## cold_and_tired

A 7.5 foot plow is way too small for your truck unless you are only planning on doing your own driveway. Mine is 8' plus the wings. It's wide enough when angled and pushing straight but not nearly wide enough to accommodate my wheelbase while turning.

When you angle the snow-way, you aren't even going to be clearing the width of your tires.


----------



## Too Stroked

cold_and_tired;1308099 said:


> A 7.5 foot plow is way too small for your truck unless you are only planning on doing your own driveway. Mine is 8' plus the wings. It's wide enough when angled and pushing straight but not nearly wide enough to accommodate my wheelbase while turning.
> 
> When you angle the snow-way, you aren't even going to be clearing the width of your tires.


I've got to agree with this one. We used to run 8' Fishers on the old body style trucks and they worked fine. With the new Super Dutys, we run 8' 6" Fishers. I wouldn't want to run anything narrower.


----------



## gtmustang00

Weld brackets where the 3 holes are and drill hole higher.


----------



## PWRPLS

The plow I will be running is a 29hd sno way 7`6" with 9 inch scoop extentions both sides....
Still kind of iffy if is going to work with the lift kit on the truck. Getting the plow installed next Tuesday

Still ha ve time to change my mind


----------



## gtmustang00

PWRPLS;1308289 said:


> The plow I will be running is a 29hd sno way 7`6" with 9 inch scoop extentions both sides....
> Still kind of iffy if is going to work with the lift kit on the truck. Getting the plow installed next Tuesday
> 
> Still ha ve time to change my mind


Not sure how it mounts, but the picture i showed you is how you modify a fisher for lifted trucks.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Anything is possible:


----------



## Too Stroked

cold_and_tired;1308413 said:


> Anything is possible:


I guess I have to agree with that:


----------



## dieseltech

i too am interested in what needs to be done? looking at a 8' unimount and am wondering how much fab work will be involved in the install. attached is a picture of the truck in question which is an 06


----------



## gtmustang00

diesel tech. I made my plow frame pretty much exactly like the one i pictured above. I put a level on the a frame, used a floor jack to get it level. Then measured the distance of the 2 different holes and drilled.

But i have a 9ft fisher x blade. I am buying a v blade and will be modifying my frame the same way.


----------



## omya

I have a fisher minute mount that was on an 07 GMC Sierra 1500. I want to mount it on one of these dealer lifted trucks that you see on the lots these days. 2016 GMC Sierra 1500 with 6 inch lift. 35 inch tires. I only do my own driveway. I understand the issues with traction and vision. I just want to get the mechanics right. Anybody already tackle this on a GM with a minute mount?


----------



## scottr

Another 2 cents worth, yes you can make it work, like others said, need to extend your mounts and beef them up. Theres little to be gained plowing with a lift, more drawbacks, but I suspect you have a lifted rig that is used for many other things and want to plow with it. Do it. :clapping:


----------



## JustJeff

scottr said:


> Another 2 cents worth, yes you can make it work, like others said, need to extend your mounts and beef them up. Theres little to be gained plowing with a lift, more drawbacks, but I suspect you have a lifted rig that is used for many other things and want to plow with it. Do it. :clapping:


You realize this thread is over 5 years old, right?


----------



## scottr

Im an idiot, :hammerhead: thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Snow-killer

JustJeff said:


> You realize this thread is over 5 years old, right?


So what ? i just read it and am adding my 2 cents just like you did, what's age got to do with it lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

^:terribletowel:


----------



## Sawboy

Snow-killer said:


> So what ? i just read it and am adding my 2 cents just like you did, what's age got to do with it lol


Oh yeah, you're gonna last long around here.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, the discussion can still be relevant so let it be and it can either continue or die down...so, move on or add something to the discussion

thanks


----------



## Snow-killer

Sawboy said:


> Oh yeah, you're gonna last long around here.


You act like content has a exp. date.... Water your brain so it may grow


----------



## Mike_PS

Snow-killer said:


> You act like content has a exp. date.... Water your brain so it may grow


No need for this type of comment either.


----------



## Sawboy

Lol. Water that little 1500 you're so proud of. Maybe it'll grow into a real truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy said:


> Oh yeah, you're gonna last long around here.


Winner.

Going to say 10 post.



Snow-killer said:


> You act like content has a exp. date.... Water your brain so it may grow


I see ur the smart one. Did shower just prior to posting?


----------



## clarkneil127

gtmustang00 said:


> Weld brackets where the 3 holes are and drill hole higher.


 Is this on tbe a frame, or truck side? Do you havecany additional pictures? Thanks


----------

